# Ice fishing , Wisconsin style.



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Got these from a friend today, eat your hearts out.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet......


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Who cares, stove, cooler and satellite dish.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Eh! Youse guys are wusses. This is ice fishin' Idaho style!

We're minimalists.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

bare said:


> Eh! Youse guys are wusses. This is ice fishin' Idaho style!
> 
> We're minimalists.


But I bet it HURTS when you get a BITE!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

OUCH!


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

If he can get the bait below the ice...


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Must be pretty thin ice! Hunter63... that has to be the most elaborate ice fishing hut I've ever seen! Dish TV, microwave... & all just to catch fish through those little holes in the ice! Where's the toilet, privey, head? If you're out there long enough to enjoy all that stuff there Must be at least a porta-potty somewhere. No cooler needed for the beer. :baby04:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I didn't see one either, but don't eat yellow snow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my! I just spent 5 minutes rolling around on the floor. :rotfl: 

I'll have to show that one to my wife!


----------



## adks99 (Nov 20, 2005)

Dude, your shanty rocks---seems a shame to only use it in winter!


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I saw a gallon jug on the floor in one of the pictures. That may be the urinal.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hunter63...that place rocks...i would never go home.thanks for sharing the pic's...lets see some fish now...please


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Nice shack!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I have been wanting to build a fishing shanty for years. The photos posted here are just the motivation I need. It has to be more comfortable then being all bundled up sitting on a bucket like I normally am. Of course it probably is not very mobile for when the bite moves either. I am envious of the comfort it represents though.

RW


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

bgak47 said:


> No cooler needed for the beer.
> 
> 
> > We had to use a cooler to keep the beer from freezing!


----------

